# Experience with non-series SRAM cranks



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

I'm finishing up my new bike build and I'd like to hear some opinions/experiences regarding the SRAM S950 road cranks. They look kind of halfway between Force and the older Truvativ/Bontrager cranks in terms of looks. Opinions or experiences anyone? 

Also, can anybody point me towards a good aftermarket SRAM compatible BB? I've seen plenty for Shimano and FSA but can't recall any for Truvativ/SRAM. Another alternative might be to replace the bearings in the GXP BB with better ones like Enduro so if anybody has had experience doing that with the SRAMs I welcome your comments.

Thanks!


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Enduros*

I went through my SRAM Force BB in about 3K miles. I could feel the drive side bearing as a little "crunchy" when I pulled the cranks. Enduro will press the ceramic bearings for you if you send them the BB. Since my OEM BB was in good condition I shipped the BB off to them and got new ceramic hybrids put in. The difference when riding is not really noticable but you can feel a difference when you do the old "spin" test with you hand while the bike is stationary. The ceramics definitely have less resistance. 

My hope is that the ceramic hybrids will make it longer then 3K miles (roughly a season of riding for me). Will have more feedback close to this time next year. 

I'd go with the OEM BB and worry about replacing the bearings later...


----------

